# 1970s Kodak Tri-X Pan scans



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone remember Kodak Tri-X Pan - the b&w film of choice from the 1960s and 1970s? I still have my old Pentax S1a SLR, on which I used Tri-X Pan regularly at that time. Some years ago, I took some of the negs and scanned them into my computer. Here are some examples of the work I used to do:

Tower Bridge (London) Tea Room










Cat in my garden










Lake Coniston


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I have also used Tri-X Will, but many moons ago. The tearoom shot reminds me of a friend who did a similar overhead shot of a London tearoom area similar, but from higher up. It was immaculately set up with all chairs leaning against the tables. Except one chair, which his wife had placed on its four feet. Yours has the copper in the hut which gives it a human element which makes it an excellent shot.

Must get my film camera out - no pharting about wiv white balance and digital.....

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheers Mike - the copper is actually a Beefeater from the Tower! :smile:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Blame my eyes Will !


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Will Fly said:


> Cheers Mike - the copper is actually a Beefeater from the Tower! :smile:


 Did he sign the model release? :laugh:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The old emulsions and chemicals certainly had their own characters, but with my less than optimal eyesight I wouldn't take any pictures at all if it were not for digital.

I think the motion picture industry is the real victim of the advent of digital. I see so many bland lifeless films these days, it is miserable.

Anyway, the Lake Coniston photo gave me a brief sort of time, place, equipment and technique Deja Vu feeling, rather difficult to explain.

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I was always an Ilford personage me'sen! (in the garden shed blacked out and the enlarger hanging over the workbench to produce A3 sized prints) used to process myself, smelly fingers an' all - - even tried processing colour 

But I agree, even in still work, digital is killing composition and lighting - - it's too easy to blast off shots and delete till you get one that's sort of right, we had to work out the composition and exposure and if you were feeling flush moneywise, you might perhaps bracket a shot up AND down to be 100% sure. Every shot cost you money and time to process, so folks tended to focus on the whole task to get things right!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree with Mel. For example, with my still working '60s Rollei TLR, I had only twelve shots per film, so each one had to be carefully composed.

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

> I agree with Mel. For example, with my still working '60s Rollei TLR, I had only twelve shots per film, so each one had to be carefully composed.
> 
> Mike


 Indeed - agreed. I've now just ordered 3 rolls of TX-400 B&B film and checked my old S1a to make sure it's working. Even ordered a battery for a light meter from the same era!

David Bailey - watch out!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Good this - I is all excited !


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've still got a Praktika B2 tronic somewhere, but ISTR getting a battery for it was a nightmare and possibly now discontinued completely. :wacko:

Then to kinda' link in to the other thread about archiving older material (Dobra's thread? ), I find that my kids and grandkids have taken pictures all onto tablets or phones, and look at them once or twice then either delete or lose them when they change hteir contract phones very two years, without even turning a hair or thinking about it, there's no concept of looking back, everything is* instant* and *now* :sad:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a trunk load of old cameras including Leicas, Contax,Nikons etc., unfortunately the gelatin used in film means I`ll never be able to use them again :sad:


----------

